# one question i think it is important for all



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2009)

beginning 
i am ATIA from egypt and i am beginner of refining
i have one question it is 
how to reveal green layer from main board ?
look at this pic

[img:500:500]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/5425/greenlayernl4.jpg[/img]

[img:500:269]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/5807/54700508pw4.jpg[/img]

thanks for all 

and sorry for bad English


----------



## butcher (Feb 1, 2009)

they call it solder mask here some use Hot caustic soda.


----------



## tamerakshar (Feb 13, 2009)

Maskooooooooooooooooooooooooooon :lol:


----------



## tamerakshar (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry Admin. and Mod. but i can't help myself not to say so, cause atia is my friend.


----------

